

Push Gmail Comes To The iPhone - newacc
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/push-gmail-comes-to-the-iphone-—-through-an-app-if-its-accepted/

======
ajg1977
Even if they use SSL to encrypt your credentials before sending to Google, and
keep your credentials encrypted on their server, they must surely have the
ability to decrypt them at will...?

